# prepaid steam cards or credit cards?



## Zealex

either of them, like lets say 7-11 or any drug store sell cards for games, is there steam cards like 10 dollars etc, cause then i could just buy 10 dollar steam cards and buy games off steam ^_^, but i guess there isnt .What about prepaid credit cards, lets say i could go with one of my parents and if this does exsist it wont need any personal info? just a credit card(kind of like a gift card) with money on it? and i could enter its pin on steam and get my games, and just keep putting money on it when i wish to purchase something?
thanks.


----------



## Tiber Septim

Nope. Nothing like that exists that I know of.
If your parents trust Paypal though, you could just set up an account for yourself and set up a bank account just for steam so you can control how much money is in the account.


----------



## Zealex

they wouldn't do that =|....sigh


----------



## McNinja

then ask your parents for money setup a bank account and then set up a paypal account


----------



## Tiber Septim

Did you actually ask them and explain that it is quite safe? Or are you just assuming they won't?
Get them to have a look at Paypal and keep in mind if anything should go wrong (which is highly doubtful, Paypal and Steam have extremely good support), you can always go straight to your bank to sort the problem out.


----------



## McNinja

Paypal is the way to go to pay for anything (its super safe!)

its like having superman straped with tiny neutron bombs on his fist (well not that safe) guarding your stuff


----------



## Zealex

They trust paypal(use it for ebay all the time), but I've showed my parents steam, but the don't even know how to buy something off it and they don't trust it, cause they never heard of it.


----------



## McNinja

well maybe get them used to the service and ask them to ask their friends or something?


----------



## af3

My local drug store has prepaid cards at $50 and $100 but with a $3~ activation charge.

(USD)


----------



## Tiber Septim

Prepaid cards for what? Paypal?


----------



## pharoah

i believe he is talking about a prepaid credit card.


----------



## af3

Visa...

EDIT: (anti-spam) My point is, they are out there... at least in the USA... :4-dontkno I don't think you need to be 18 to get them either.


----------



## Zealex

sweet, but 50 bucks.......yeah xD,anything cheaper =)?
also what is the name of the drug store @[email protected], and those the prepaid cards work like credit cards like work at all stores and online?


----------



## dm01

http://usa.visa.com/personal/cards/prepaid/index.html
http://www.mastercard.com/us/personal/en/aboutourcards/gift_prepaid/

I'm not sure what the fees are like though, as there wouldn't be interest.


----------

